# Upgrading Mercedes from 3880kgs



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

I am sure this has been covered before so forgive me asking but are there any disadvantages to uprating the chassis weight of my new van from 3880kgs to a higher payload?

I guess the converter or Mercedes can tell me what it could be upgraded to, just that we have I believe 650kgs usable weight at the moment which seems enough but I would like the comfort of knowing I will never be running overweight?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Weight*

I dont think you can increase a 3 series of that year to more than what you have.

3500kG in standard form.

I think

TM


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

My Autotrail Dakota (2003 based on a Sprinter chassis) left the factory plated at 3880 same as yours. Up plated by SV Tech to 4000 Kg BUT it did need air-ride to be fitted !!


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

No downsides apart from cost- you are already PHGV for taxation class.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Our previous van, 2006 Merc Sprinter was uprated from 3800 to 4190kg after the addition of air ride suspension.

Paul.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*corrected*

I stand corrected.

TM


----------



## worzel (Apr 12, 2007)

*up grade*

Good morning from Devon,

I have just this week had my Rapido 996M Sprinter 316 Reg 2006
from 3850KG to 4250KG with a rear axle of 2250 and my new pay load
is 850KG.

This was done by SV TEC and very helpfull too.

I fitted DRIVERITE air suspension and i got it from AUTOMINT the man talk to is Chris and they are very very helpfull. Tel 01484 511882

Mike


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Did the tyres not want uprating on any of these upgrades? This was one of the limiting factors on my 316 Sprinter!

peedee


----------



## worzel (Apr 12, 2007)

*up grade*

Hi,

My tyres were ok with a rating of 115N

Mike.


----------

